# Carved Snake Picture



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)




----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Cool! You Sure do have the knack for the snake carvings!


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

pictures always welcome , is that a bear tooth on the lanyard?


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

cobalt said:


> pictures always welcome , is that a bear tooth on the lanyard?


I would bet they are claws.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

Your prob. right .Could use some of those for a projects i have in mind

They would look good on a minaton / bull and a rhino. could even mount it on a dragons head . Could probaly drill a hole in wood to mount them ? okay would need a supplyer ? dont think i could get them hear? suggestions welcome

Any chance of a close up pic with some idea of size ? would be grateful

Mayby the tip of deer antler would do it ? would that shape be right? mayby even manipulate bone or horn to that shape? Food for thought


----------

